# Just having some fun.



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently had ACL Replacement / Meniscus repair surgery 3 weeks ago.
I wasn't really "using" my crutches so we decided to have some fun.
AND NO, I don't use live bait, like ever. But I figured this was acceptable.
Watch for the flash at 2:23


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Too funny.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks buddy.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHA! But seriously, wtf?
:chinese:


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Not my idea! 
But it was fun!


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Whatever it takes! Good catch man!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

AWESOME! LMBO! Nice catch!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow. 
This isn't my channel, but my it's one of my best friend Cody's channel, and yesterday youtube sent us a message wanting us to become a partner!
BUT, we didn't obey the copyright rules or something. :thumbdown:


----------

